# me?



## campnorth (Feb 8, 2012)

not shure how this works. I get LOST - easy! HAHA!
Have used 3 flash drives for 5 yrs now and like versus disc.
Did system recovery on pc and updating my Attache-flash drive and on 1 of them, i have a folder i cannot delete from the drive.
Tried opening folder and opening pic in folder and deleting but window shows : cannot remove folder-directory is not empty. I go back in and delete pic in folder and it dissapears. So I go back to delete folder and get same message.
Any one know anything about this problem?
I just did complete system recovery on my emachines pc which I have windows xp and all current updates
Thanks


----------



## turnbulldst (Nov 24, 2011)

Remove the files you need, right click on the drive and format it then transfer your files back on that should get rid of the folder.


----------

